
Collecting clean water from air, inspired by desert life - myinnerbanjo
https://news.osu.edu/collecting-clean-water-from-air-inspired-by-desert-life/
======
pickdenis
I wonder what the implications of technology like this could be on the large
scale. It may have a terrific impact on the hydrological cycle.

